# O'Malley's Bar - by Ichida (~BHM, Romance, ~~WG)



## Ichida (Feb 28, 2008)

_~BHM, Romance, ~~WG_ - A chance encounter leads to romance.

[*Author's Note:* Just a warning - this is a slower moving story, there will be more weight gain in the next two chapters.]

*O'Malley's Bar
by Ichida*​
*Chapter 1*

Brian tossed back his vodka shot, moodily contemplating the latest turn of events. A young man sat next to him, but a bleary glare straightened the other man up before his ass had even touched the seat and took him a few stools away. The other man studiously avoided making eye contact with the burly man obviously looking for a good fight.

Staring deep into the drink &#8211; well, as deep as one can, considering it is only an inch thick &#8211; he rested his muscular forearms on either side of the glass. Seeing the barman sidle away he realized a black scowl had sent the man packing. Smoothing his features he sighed, refilled the shot and tossed it back. Standing carefully, he motioned the bartender over. 

“Put these in the jar.” He slid the keys across the counter carefully. He had to be careful in everything. At 6’6 and 220 lbs of muscle he learned early on in life that even casual gestures could seriously injure someone. The two beers and half of bottle of Smirnoff he had pounded back tonight certainly wouldn’t help. 

“Sure thing.” The young man scarcely looked old enough to be drinking the stuff, let alone serving it, but he quickly tied it off and handed him the matching band to identify it. 

“Thank you for not drinking and driving!” he said, smiling.

Grunting in acknowledgment he walked out, hands deep in his pockets. No one drank at O’Malley’s and drove. You either came with a DD, or you left your keys. Unlike most bars they enforced the DD as well &#8211; any DD caught drinking was booted out and a round went to the house on his tab. The second time got two rounds on the house &#8211; and anyone too drunk got a rain check. Didn’t sound like much of a punishment until you considered that a single round could cost a man a quarter of a grand when the bar was full.

The two bouncers grinned and waved. 

“Checked your keys in?” Charlie asked, shaking his friend’s hand.

“Of course. I’d hardly institute a rule I wouldn’t keep myself,” Brian groused. 

“He’s clear,” a bass tone rumbled through the walkie talkie.

Turning, Brian sketched a ironic bow to Joe, who waved at him and radioed “Hey, at least you know I’m doing my job, boss!’

Smiling tightly, Brian waved and strolled out. Once outside he rolled his shoulders, trying to let the tension drain. He should have known it would go down like this, he realized dimly. His stride, already ground eating, lengthened and quickened. 
 
He could still hear her scornful laughter as she sat up, letting the sheet fall to expose her breasts. “You didn’t really think it would last, did you sweety?” 

Layla had laughed again, while the man beside her tried to dress, scurry away and stare at his feet all at the same time. Not that the man was feeling particularly guilty, but he would have to have been blind deaf and dumb to miss the rage boiling out of his silent form.

Cold autumn air seared his lungs as he ran down the walk beside the piers. It was always him that got screwed around on. It wasn’t fair! A brute, she had called him. A possessive, threatening brute. It had probably been the only thing that stayed his hand from laying waste to the other man’s face as well as hers. He couldn’t bring himself to give her the satisfaction. So maybe he wasn’t the most romantic guy in the world, and his temper did run a bit high, but he was as patient and gentle as the next guy!

“Bitch,” he snarled, thundering down the path. It was ironic that earlier that day he had been contemplating buying that gold digger a ring. She had told him straight out as she calmly dressed that it had been her purpose all along and once she realized what a selfish bastard he was she decided to give him this &#8216;present’ in parting.

“I can’t believe I was so dumb!” he groaned, letting himself fall back into a walk. If he had been the type of man to cry he would have, but that emotion was completely foreign to him, as was the release it brought. Instead he balled his huge fists in his pockets and strode on, trying to work out the tension.

Stopping beside a huge oak he rested his head on the cool bark, closing the bright grey eyes against the building pressure inside him. Rearing back with a howl he slammed his fist into the tree. Immediately he felt guilty &#8211; it wasn’t as it the tree had done anything to him. Perversely, it made him feel as if Layla was right in calling him a brute, even though he had never raised fist or voice to her. 

He paused in the act of straightening, hearing a noise and letting his bruised and scraped hand fall to his side. There it was again. Turning his head quickly to follow the noise he winced. Any buzz that he had achieved was being counteracted by adrenaline, and he was starting to get the beginning of what he knew would be a pounding hangover. Rubbing at his eyes he crept up to the bushes, peering through the foliage carefully. 

Parting the leaves he was confronted with a pale face, eyes closed as if in repose. A huge gash marred her upturned left cheek, slowly leaking blood. Her brown hair was tangled. From the poor light offered by the street lamp he could see her hands were bound and a thick red abraded line stood out starkly against her pale throat. 

Brian glanced around for anyone close by, his own worries forgotten. Looking back he saw her pulse fluttering in her throat. Coming round the bush cautiously he paused several feet away. 

“Miss? Miss? Are you ok?” Stepping closer he squatted on his heels. “Miss? Are you awake? Can you hear me?” 

Kneeling, he reached for her hands. Cool and unresisting they seemed incredibly small and delicate in his huge paws. Overall she was a very delicate thing, he realized. Fine boned too. His inspection arrested at the sight of her skirt. Pulled up past her waist, her underwear were gone. It was painfully obvious what had happened. 

Throat tightening in pain he chaffed her wrists lightly after undoing her bonds. “Miss, you have to wake up,” he said, trying to make his voice gentle. Her eyes fluttered and she groaned but she didn’t wake up. Glancing into her purse revealed that she had no cash or credit cards but her ID remained. 

“Emily,” he murmured, glancing at her. It suited. “Emily, I am going to take you to the hospital, ok?” Of course she didn’t respond, but it made him feel better to ask.

Scooping her up he turned to walk back to his car &#8211; and cursed. He didn’t have it and he wasn’t in any shape to drive it anyway. Twitching his lips thoughtfully he considered his options anew. Taking her to the hospital might be a very, very bad idea. He could just picture the looks he would get. His bruised and bleeding hand, her cheek cut. Him drunk and dangerous, her underwear missing and probably raped. 

Growling in frustration he glanced down at her. Her head lolled slightly to lay against his large chest, her dark fan of lashes staining the pale of her face. Her eyes were large, he could tell, even with them closed. Her brows were high and arched, the same shade as her lashes. He could always take her home. That wouldn’t look suspicious at all! Glancing around again he shifted from foot to foot, undecided. 

Fortunately the decision was taken from him when a small hand caressed his cheek. Startled, he nearly dropped her. 

“Thank you so much, you saved me,” she rasped, eyes full of tears. “I was fighting so hard but he was so strong &#8211;” her voice broke and she sniffed, smiling. “I heard you come running and yelling and he ran, I was just so dizzy, I was so tired…” 

Closing her eyes she rested her cheek against his chest again. 

“Emily &#8211; ”

“How do you know my name?” Her body had gone rigid, and her dazed gaze was suspicious.

At least she hadn’t lost her wits or memory. It wasn’t a good time to rectify her version of events either, so he left it. Rearranging her into one arm he hefted her purse with the other, laying it in her lap. 

“Looked in your purse, sorry,” he rumbled, flushing faintly.

Her eyes had grown wide with her movement but now they softened, and she offered a sweet smile. “And what is my knight in shining armor’s name?”

Snorting he began to let her legs fall so she could stand on her own. 

“Brian,” he said, then had to scoop her back up as he legs faltered beneath her, her face turning grey. 

“Oopsie daisy,” he exclaimed. “I think I should be taking you to the hospital, missy.”

“No, please,” she begged. “Anywhere but there, I can’t, I can’t,” she whispered, nearly hyperventilating.

“Whoa now, I won’t make you do anything you don’t want to. Relax. Where do you want to go?”

Shaking slightly she closed her eyes, silent tears coursing down her face. “I don’t care, but not there. I’m sorry, it’s just &#8211;” 

She swallowed, opened her eyes and continued, eyes averted. “My mother had cancer. I have so many bad memories of the hospital, I can’t even go into one now.” 

Her voice was so faint he had to lean down to hear it.

“Do you want me to call a taxi? Where do you live?” His only answer was a mumble and when he lifted her a little higher her head lolled. Sighing he started walking to his apartment. It was only a few blocks away. When she began to shiver he paused and carefully removed his jacket, trying not to joggle her, cocooning her in it. It literally encompassed her like a blanket, and she sighed slightly, relaxing again.

Luckily his apartment complex was not busy and he managed to make it to his suite without encountering any nosy neighbors. Closing the door, he kicked off his shoes and took her to his bedroom. Better he sleep in the main room in case this was an act and she was out to steal his stuff. It took him aback when he tried to lower her gently and the small arms tightened with a sleepy protest. It roused an inexplicable tender urge to cuddle with her. She looked incredibly sweet, cocooned in his thick comforter. 

Padding to the living room he peeled off his socks and chucked his shirt onto the chair. Easing himself onto the couch he paused. Levering himself back up he poured himself a glass of water and downed two aspirin to head off the hangover. Snagging the blanket off the back of the couch he settled down, knees hanging off the arm. Throwing an arm over his eyes he gave himself up to the fitful sleep he knew would eventually come. 

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## beginner_belly (Feb 29, 2008)

This is so beautifully written... I have fallen in love with the characters. I really can't wait to read more, whether he gains or not


----------



## taco (Feb 29, 2008)

oh wow this is good! i must read more, its so tender so romantic! if you don't wright more i will think up something evil to threaten you with, like.... um... something.


----------



## fatmac (Feb 29, 2008)

I am also in love with the characters. Great beginning.


----------



## Ichida (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you so much!

I will be posting the third chapter soon! Just to warn you it is a little more sexual, although I don't do the explicit stuff.

By the way I was told to PM the rest of my story to Risible? How do I go about PMing someone? I've never done it on this type of forum.


----------



## Ichida (Mar 3, 2008)

* Chapter 2* 

Emily luxuriated in the soft sheets, the blanket above her comfortingly heavy. Flopping on to her side she sighed happily then froze. Her blankets were not this comfy. Her pillows needed to be changed, not full and plump. Opening her eyes she stared at the wall, which should be a hideous shade of rose pink, not tan. Everything began to ache as sleep rapidly fled. Shaking her sat up and had to clutch her head when the room spun. Gingerly feeling the back of her head she winced at the goose egg that had risen. Slipping out of the blankets she crept into the hallway.

A shower turned off and she licked her lips nervously, moving into the living room. This must be where her knight lived. Perching on the edge of the couch she shivered. Realization kept trying to intrude but she pushed it away. 

A heavy footstep came down the hall. Bent over slightly he was toweling his hair dry vigorously. A shiver of anticipation ran through her. She couldnt recall his features except for a dark dangerous look  but she could feel his voice still, rumbling through his chest and into her body. As he pulled the towel back around his shoulders he paused, staring at her. 

She was intrigued, to say the least. He certainly wasnt the classic Prince Charming, but his face was very strong. His piercing grey eyes regarded her from sharply arched raven brows. His scowl knotted the flesh above a strong nose, and his lips were a trifle thin for his face. His black hair hung around his face, longer than was fashionable and yet it suited him. 

Its rude to stare, he growled, walking to his kitchen.

Sorry, she murmured, dropping her gaze.

Are you hungry? he asked, the island hiding his jean clad body. They hung loose on a body far too thin and muscled. 

When she nodded he took out some eggs and bacon and began heating the pans. She kept staring at him when she thought he wasnt looking, and he wondered what she saw. Probably a great bear of a man in need of a shave. As he chopped some potatoes he sighed. Poor little thing. She didnt deserve his anger. 

Looking up at her he forced a smile. How are you feeling? You didnt tell me where you lived so He gestured vaguely, waving the spatula to encompass his abode. 

No, thank you, I mean yes, Im feeling fine, Im just so happy you came in time, thank you so much! she rambled, standing, hands clasped at her waist shyly. Can I help with the cooking? 

His eyes skittered around her attractive yet rumpled form, and a faint flush rose in his cheeks. I think you should take a shower. Ill have some clean clothes ready for you outside the door. I noticed you didnt haveanyunderwear, so Ill have something for you. The flush deepened. I didnt look, he insisted defensively, not meeting her eyes. Your skirt was up

Dont be sorry, you saved me from Her eyes filled with tears and she covered her face with her hand. Im sorry, she whispered, voice rising as her throat tightened. Spinning, she nearly ran into the bathroom and shut the door. Howling sobs came through the door before the water turned on. Throwing all the food on Brian went into his room, feeling unaccountably awkward. 

Nothing he had would fit. Tapping his fingers in contemplation he pulled out a pair of boxers still in the package and a black t-shirt. He didnt own shorts and his pants certainly wouldnt fit. It would have to do until he washed her clothes. Leaving them outside the bathroom he flipped the bacon, which was hissing and spitting. His head pounded and he pinched the bridge of his nose. Despite owning the bar he rarely drank.

From one problem to another, that seemed to be his motto. Now he had a half naked, almost raped girl-child in his apartment. Sighing again he looked up and found her staring at him shyly from a few feet away. Werent girls supposed to take their time in the bath? Her large hazel doe eyes gazed at him then looked away. She really looked like a child in his clothes  his boxers came down past her knees and the shirt nearly covered the boxers. The short sleeve shirt came down past her elbows. Pretty though. He estimated her age at perhaps twenty. 

Stepping forward she took a deep breath and smiled at him. He felt a tentative smile pull at his own lips, then falter as she stepped closer still. Wrapping her arms around him she squeezed him fiercely. I will pay you back, Brian, I promise!

Uh, no need, I didnt spend anything, he mumbled. He patted her back and tried to push her away. He could feel her unfettered breasts softly pushing into him, her nipples branding his bare chest even with her shirt covering them. Firmly turning her, he propelled her to the table.

She sat down as he served a nice large portion  for her. He served himself the same amount, which for his body type was far too little in her opinion. 

How do you live off so little? she couldnt help but ask. 

He looked up with a forbidding scowl but at her worried gaze he rolled a shoulder and looked away. My family has the genes to be fat. I work hard at this body.

Oh, she managed. She sounded confused. Most women would have used that opening to compliment his body or say something inane. Polishing off her portion in no time flat she smiled shyly and took her plate to the sink. 

Behind him, she felt her nipples harden as she stared at him. The muscles in his back moved as he scraped the last taters from his plate. His too narrow waist branched out into incredibly powerful shoulders and arms. It was no wonder he had picked her up so easily. Biting her lip she barely refrained from touching his skin. He was sobrooding, so handsome. 

He turned in his chair, plate in his hands. He looked at her, frowning, but let her take his plate. Standing he towered over her by almost a foot and a half. As she placed the plate on the counter carefully he noticed something odd about her movement, as if she was struggling. Cocking his head he looked at her limbs more closely. Frowning he grabbed her hand and pulled up the sleeve, ignoring her gasp. His gaze flicked from her arms to her face, his face turning into a thundercloud. What is this? He demanded roughly, yet he held her arm gently enough to be the finest porcelain. 

N-nothing! she said, pulling her arm from his grasp. Slipping around him she was halted as he grabbed her around her waist. 

What happened to you, Emily? he growled, glaring down at her. 

Nothing! Let me go!

No. He didnt seem to hold her tight but she would have more easily escaped stone. Sobbing she struck his chest with her fist, struggling against the arm that snagged her and pulled her into him.

Emily stopped struggling and he released her enough to tilt her face up. His look was ferocious but his fingers nearly caressed her jaw. Where do you live, Emily?

Standing steadfast and silent she ignored him, standing stiff in his arms. 

Where do you work? 

Turning her face away she closed her eyes. 

Emily, do you have a home? 

Kneeling in front of her he pulled back her sleeve again and held it in front of her eyes. You are emaciated. You are one to talk to me of not eating enough. I can count your bones.

Im fine, she snapped. Ive been working when I can. After my parents died and my house burned down I had nothing, I lost my job, everything! Are you happy now? 

The stranger before her surprised her by pulling her into him again, this time stroking her hair and murmuring. His rumbling voice soothed her and she curled her arms around him, crying into his thick neck. 

Ive been trying for three months. I can barely find somewhere to shower, let alone workYesterdayYesterday I decided to take the only job left to someonein my position. 

His arms tightened but he didnt let go. 

I just couldnt do it. He promised to be gentle but after he hit me I said no. He just kept going! He wouldnt stop! He 

Shh, Brian said, stricken. Lifting her emaciated form he carried her to the couch and placed her on his lap. Brushing the pads of his thumbs under her eyes he held her face in both hands. She gazed at him sorrowfully. Kissing her forehead he smiled at her, the first true smile she had seen. It took his harsh unforgiving features and transformed him into a man worthy of any ladys fantasy. Smile lines radiated from his eyes and an absolutely adorable dimple appeared in his right cheek. Startled, she touched his lips, and his eyes widened as his smile faltered but then he let out a breathy chuckle and kissed her hand like the knight she had named him. 

Im sorry, she murmured. It was odd  she had never felt this way about any man. If he asked her right now she would, without hesitation give herself to him. Instead he shook his head and smoothed her hair in an almost fatherly gesture. 

The only solution I can see is to give you a job and let you have a fair chance. His face turned serious, almost grim. 

If you fail you are on your own. I won't be taken advantage of again. But I will get you a job and you can have the chance to work your way back up. How old are you? 

Twenty-one, she said, confused.

He looked mildly doubtful but just shrugged. Good. Have you had any experience at a bar?

NoI just turnedbefore my mother  She stopped, clamping her lips together.

Well, I think I can get you a job at OMalleys. The work won't be too hard, you should be able to manage.

She looked at him guardedly, still sitting on his lap. What is it going to cost me?

Pardon? He looked startled.

Everyone has a price, she said bitterly. What is yours?

His brows snapped down in an intimidating glare as he realized what she meant. That you try to succeed. Nothing more. I cant abide seeing a child in your position. You can live here until you get enough banked to move out.

Stung, she snapped, Im not a child, and Ill pay rent! She wanted him to look at her, but not as a kid!

He looked at her haughtily. Im thirty six, so to me youre just a kid. Dont worry about rent. I won't accept it. 

It would just be weird, considering he was the one that would pay her. 

Im not a child, she repeated, well, childishly. She struggled to get off his lap but it wasnt his hand that stopped her this time. Instead he apologized, his husky voice soft. When she looked at him he seemed to recall himself, expression hardening. It made her want to cry out and be welcomed back inside his walls. Instead he gently set her down, walked into his room and shut his door. Confused, she curled into his huge leather couch and rested her head, too tired to think.

In his room Brian paced, running his hands through his thick hair, trying to calm his raging hard on. He was disgusted with himself, but it didnt seem to cool his bodys ardor. Although she was innocent she was also very attractive and the glances she kept throwing him werent helping. The past two months of self imposed celibacy was getting to him, that was all. The anger and guilt he had been hauling around with him seemed to have disappeared in the face of her plight, which at least was one positive. 

After he calmed his heart  and other areas  he walked back into the living room. She was fast asleep, curled into a ball. Covering her with a blanket he set his house alarm and left to do his accounting ledgers at the bar.

~*~*~*~

At the bar a few days later he twirled his pen between his fingers, distracted. She was certainly a welcome presence in his home, always quiet and cheery. She had surprised more than a few laughs from him. That the situation was any sort of ploy he had since dismissed based on her emaciated state and her reactions. His reactions to her were still so strong he felt like a teenager again. He had considered her state carefully, and had come to the conclusion she would make a good waitress  she had enough spunk to not put up with any patrons crap but a sweetness that would get her good tips.

Well something has you in a jolly mood! Charlie sat next to him, eyebrow raised.

He hadnt even realized he had been grinning like a fool until the other man spoke. Wiping the smile off his face he shot the man a quelling look.

Seeing the familiar scowl come back over his bosss face, Charlie laughed and settled back, a thoughtful look on his face. Found yourself another girl, have you? Nothing like a lady to make you forget your worries.

Nothing like a lady to make your life hell, Brian snapped back, then held up a hand. Sorry.

Charlie shrugged and laughed it off. Brian envied the mans good natured constitution  he could laugh off a nuclear attack. No problem, boss. I know what happened.

Brian twiddled with his pen. Do you think we would benefit from a waitress?

Charlie raised a brow then considered it. Well, it might benefitSome of the guys won't come up to the bar when it gets too busy. The quiet types, you know? And some guys will always drink more when a pretty lady is around.

My thoughts exactly. I have a girl in mind. Think she could start tonight?

Charlie nodded, considering. Me and the boys will keep an eye out, so no worries.

Brian nodded, made a few more notations in his ledgers and flipped the book closed. 

Put this in my office? Thanks, he said when the other man took it from him. Strolling out he hopped into his car and headed home. Stopping in a local donut shop he got a donut and a large black coffee then headed up to his place. Unlocking the door he saw her turn and a huge, breathtaking smile sweep across her face.

Youre home! she exclaimed delightedly. It made him smile. She made him feel more welcome than Layla ever had in the year they had been together. 

I missed you too, he chuckled. I brought you a donut

No thank you, she said, shyly. I had a bad experience with them once, I cant eat them anymore. I ate more this morning than I usually ate in a week anyway, Im feeling really sick. 

Her face did look rather pale. Settling down beside her on the couch he leaned back and took the treat out of the bag. He tossed it back in a few large bites, trying not to taste it. It had been his biggest weakness, and he didnt want to get back into that habit.

How can you do that? she asked, wondering and a little taken aback. 

Do what? he rumbled, glancing at her. 

Just bolt food and not taste it? Not appreciate it? You starve yourself on purpose most of the timeI just cant understand it, she finished lamely.

Not the past week he hadnt. She took such delight in food he had revived his culinary skills, much to her delight and attempted assistance. Unfortunately he wasnt working out the proportions right. She still couldnt eat much without making herself sick, they had discovered. After seeing him toss the leftovers their first night she had cried so hard he didnt dare do it again. Seeing food wasted like that was too hard for her to bear after her months of starvation. Also, the delight she showed when he ate the remainder of what that they had made together make him happy in an absurd way. He was starting to get guilt pangs whenever he thought about it. 

Food isnt something to appreciate, it is something to keep you alive, he snapped. Her traumatized look made him feel guilty for the harsh words. Throwing an arm over the back of the sofa he slouched further. I used to love food far too much. If I kept eating like I was I would be as round as I am tall. 

He closed his eyes after his paltry explanation. 

Leaning forward she placed her hand on his muscular stomach. I dont believe you. 

Believe it. When he didnt move she slid her body closer until she was finally firmly entrenched against his side. His arm slowly closed around her, seemingly of its own accord. It was the first time they had sat like this. Emily felt her skin tingle and a delightful chill run down her spine as his breathing gave a small hitch and he relaxed into her. 

Brian?

Mmm? He was so comfortable, so tired from his dreams of her last night that it was nice to just sit comfortably with her leaning into him.

Will you kiss me? When he stared down at her she slowly turned red to the roots of her hair. Ive been kissed before. Ive never wanted to be kissed then. But I want you to kiss me.

Emily He raised his arm back to the couch, withdrawing in every sense. He had to remember he was playing with fire. Not only was she a virgin, she was apparently very innocent as well. He knew himself too well to think he could stay unattached, or play games with her. 

The couch squeaked and raised. Opening his eyes he saw her moving away. 

Emily! 

She stopped but wouldnt look at him. 

Im not gentle. I dont know how to be. I cant be your knight in shining armor. Im not a good person who you can live with happily ever after. He leaned his elbows on his knees and met her gaze squarely. 

I cant let myself hurt you, he said with anguished gentleness.

She gazed at him, eyes wide, then suddenly they softened the same way they had the night at the park. Smiling, she moved closer, biting her lip. Slightly confused he leaned back. She sat on his lap and he frowned at her and moved as if to push her off. Instead she captured his huge hands and pressed them to her face. I cant imagine you hurting me, Brian. Even though you frown and glare and snarl and growl, youre never mean or threaten me. You are like a big teddy bear! 

Tentatively she turned his hand to kiss his palm. His breathing hoarsened and he slid the pad of his thumb over her bottom lip. She shivered, her nipples standing out against the fabric of her shirt.

A big teddy bear, eh? he growled, laughter in his voice. 

Come here, you. Snagging her around her waist he pulled her against his chest and lowered his lips to hers. The electricity shocked him and he pulled back slightly, only to have her cling, moaning, to his lips. Deepening the kiss he nipped at her lightly then gently slid his tongue along until she opened. Although inexperienced she was bold and daring, following his lead and twining her arms around his neck. His stomach tightened painfully, along with his hold on her. Breaking the kiss he turned his face away, nearly panting. 

Enough. Instead of moving away or flouncing off like past girlfriends she snuggled into his chest. The only reason she pulled away was to place a pillow between them. 

Emily, Im sorry.

Dont be, she said, sounding utterly happy and content. You cant help it that you are uncomfy.

Stifling back slightly hysterical laughter he petted her hair. He had never felt this way about anyone before  so protective and warm. No one had ever made him forget his worries and make him so happy. No one had ever trusted him so explicitly. The words nearly fell from his lips but he stopped himself, hardening his heart. He couldnt say them. He couldnt take that leap, not this soon. Glancing down at her smiling face he couldnt bring himself to say never either.

(continued in post 11 of this thread)


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

Ichida, I think you are referring to the PM I sent you? If so, open up that PM again and look down below the bottom of the message - you'll see a "Forward," and a "Reply" button. Click on Reply and type in your message at the top of the box that pops up.

Try that, k?


----------



## Ichida (Mar 3, 2008)

Where do I find the original PM? All I got was an email that told me i got a PM and what it said LOL.

Its funny because I have been at dimensions for years and I know how to use other forums quite easily but this one baffles me.


----------



## Risible (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh! I forgot about the email notification part; assumed you had read the PM. Anyhoo, look at the top right in the bar that indicates which forum you're in. You'll see Welcome, Ichida. Under that is last visited info, then under that line is the link to Private Messages. Click on that; you should be able to figure it out from there, but if not, let me know!


----------



## Molly (Mar 6, 2008)

Very intriguing beginning! There is more to this tale than mere desire! Write more soon Please!


----------



## Ichida (Mar 13, 2008)

*Chapter 3*

Emily glanced over at Brian, who was glowering at her from the bar. Every day for her entire shift he sat there, watching her and scowling at any man foolish enough to give her anything more than a pleasant smile. It had been a little nerve wracking to begin with, she had to admit. The new people, the leering men. The bouncers were incredibly helpful though &#8211; if she every felt nervous they seemed to materialize behind her, or hulk past.

The fear had quickly given way to annoyance. It was great that Brian had got her the job but holy crap &#8211; take a break. He was always there, fiddling with his pen and making notes in his little book. Even now, as she glanced over at him, he was looking at her out of the corner of his eye. 

Sighing in exasperation she flounced to table thirteen and plastered a smile across her face. “Welcome to O’Malleys! My name is Emily and I’ll be your server for this evening. What can I get you gentleman tonight?”

The red head grunted out his order, his eyes fastened on the big screen TV on the wall. The bigger man next to him ordered a beer &#8211; whatever was on tap &#8211; and the final guy leered at her, licking his lips obnoxiously. “I’ll have some of that, please!”

Gritting her teeth in the smile she tried not to lose her temper. “Sorry sir, this isn’t for sale. How about a beer from the tap?”

He made a rude comment that caused her ears to burn and she made her way back as fast as she could. Slapping her tray down she gave the barkeep the order and tried to ignore Brian’s hulking &#8211; yet stimulating &#8211; presence. It wasn’t very successful, mostly because he simply leaned forward and placed his elbow next to her, face close.

“Are you ok?” he rumbled, eyes flashing from under his black brows. His scent was musky, his hand incredibly large as it rested on the countertop next to her. When she turned her head to face him, mouth opening for a retort she found herself mere inches from his lips. Pulling back, flustered, she took the loaded tray and nodded to Jeremy, the &#8216;tender. 

“I’m fine,” she reassured him, exasperated. He could still recall her comment last week, which had seemed to launch him on his food binge. _“Why don’t you do something useful like buy some drinks or eat some food if you are just going to sit there? All you are doing is wasting space that a paying customer could be tipping me from!”_ 

She had snapped and whirled, forgetting the tray and doing a bit of juggling to keep the drinks from sloshing, which quite ruined her dramatic exit. Since then &#8211; much to her secret delight - he seemed to actually be following her advice. Currently he sat in his seat, belly lolling over his jeans slightly with a plate of chicken wings in front of him and the bowl of nuts a little closer. There was something very tentative in the way he fingered the wing, as if it might leap out and bite him. Gingerly, he bit into it, lips pulled back from his teeth. They closed around the flesh with a clean precision that it made her want to laugh out loud.

Brian glanced at her, unaware his typical scowl had crossed his face until she tapped his brow. 

“You’ll get wrinkles,” she laughed up at him.

His dark eyes softened, then he looked away. “I already have wrinkles aplenty, thank you very much,” he retorted as he took the next wing. “It’s because I’m so old.”

Emily just grinned at him. “It’s cute.”

Whenever he seemed to begin to fall for her he always brought up the age difference, as if it mattered to her. Rolling his eyes at her he turned back to his paper. Feeling eyes on him he glanced up at Jeremy, the barkeep. 

“What?” He snapped, popping a few nuts into his mouth. “Burger and fries, cola too.”

“Nothing, nothing. She doesn’t know you are the Boss, does she?” he asked, amused, as he turned and began filling out the order.

“No, and I plan to keep it that way.” Brian shifted in his seat, his pants tugging at his waist, abrading the tender underside. Hearing her laugh he glanced over, but forced himself to look away. It wasn’t that he was jealous exactly &#8211; more that he wanted to be the one to make her laugh. He always seemed to have this primal urge to throw her over his shoulder and take her back to his cave. 

When he got his order he shoved a couple of fries back, taking a big bite of the juicy burger, the grease squirting in his mouth. Pretty soon Emily would wander back over and watch him &#8211; it never failed to get her attention. His belly, already full, pressed against his already taut tshirt and he shifted until he could feel his gut slip completely over the band. With a small sigh of relief he bent to polishing the burger off.

“Whoa, better hold the burgers and fries there, captain!” Charlie said as he leaned beside him. He had always been able to joke with his boss, but something in his expression told Charlie he had crossed the do not disturb line. Instead of scowling at him Brian’s face went perfectly still and smooth. Almost subconsciously he pushed the plate away. Emily, walking towards him, hesitated at the look on his face. 

“Hey, hey, I was joking, man! I’ve just never seen you eat more than a salad. I don’t know how you even live with that little food!”

Seeing the distress on his friend’s face, Brian clapped him on the shoulder trying to appear nonchalant. “S’okay man, I just forgot I have to get something done at the apartment. Will you see Emily back to my complex? I know it isn’t part of your job…”

“No prob!” 

Women might say that men aren’t perceptive, but they have a code all of their own. Both men knew a line had been crossed and an excuse was being used. The key was if neither acknowledged it, then it would all be ok Emily was getting closer, but he slipped off the barstool and headed for the door, avoiding her.

Stalking out of the bar Brian hopped in his car, buckling his seatbelt which snugged under his starter belly. As he drove to his place he barely registered the streets he took or the lights. Later he marveled his ability to auto pilot, but for now he locked his door behind him in a haze. He was aware peripherally he had gained a little weight, but he hadn’t realized it was that noticeable. 

Years of self discipline and social training seemed to hit him full force. He fought the urge to vomit in self loathing as his belly tugged and jiggled with each step, moving from the right to the left slightly, creating a ruckle in the fat along his bottom ribs. Walking into the bathroom he looked for his scale. He found it shoved under the sink, where it had gone ever since Emily moved in over a month ago.

Staring at it in dread he squatted, unmoving on his bathroom floor. It was the ache in his knees that finally drove him to his feet and his temper that made him throw it back into the cupboard. He was nothing if not stubborn &#8211; not that he would ever admit that failing. When Emily came home an hour later she groaned her way into the door, kicking off her shoes to find her dream hunk slouched in front of the TV, a container of Ben &#8216;N’ Jerry’s in his lap and his shirt still on, although it clearly strained. 

Emily snuggled in beside him, knowing something was off. 

“Why is your shirt still on? You always strip it off as fast as you can. And what’s this? You don’t eat treats!” she teased, trying not to oogle the way the fat at his sides &#8211; not lovehandles yet &#8211; thickened and blew up into the mound before him. 

Brian growled at her, but allowed her to take the container. Staring into it she pouted. 

“Where is my ice cream?” she asked, teasing. When he only growled again she cupped his fuller cheeks and turned his face to her. 

“I was worried after you left &#8211; you could have at least told me you were going!” The obvious concern in her voice finally broke through and he sighed.

“I knew I was bugging you so I decided to leave, that’s all.”

Although that’s what he had been doing and that had been exactly what she wished he would have done at the time, when he actually did it she had felt surprisingly bereft. “I didn’t mean to push you away…” 

He sighed again, a relaxing, heaving breath that gushed over her face, smelling of cream and cherries. Pulling her close he petted her hair. “Sorry. Why don’t we forget it and make dinner?” 

Despite the month they had lived together and their obvious attraction he had managed &#8211; by the skin of his teeth &#8211; to resist her.

Emily groaned. “I’m too tired. I picked up some fast food. I know you don’t like it!” she hastened to say, “but I wasn’t sure if you would be home and my feet hurt like a bitch.”

“Fast food is fine,” Brian said, all the fight seemingly gone from him. “Go grab it, we will eat it here.” 

When she came back and sat beside him he motioned for her to lean against the arm of the couch. “No, let me massage your feet for you.”

“No don’t, they will be super stink &#8211; EEE!” she shrieked as he tickled her toes. 

His eyes darkened, burning as they met hers. “Seriously, it’s ok, eat!”

“How about you eat and I’ll massage your feet and I’ll eat later.” Thumbing deep into her arch, she let out a little moan of pleasure, spooning some rice into her mouth. Leaning up, she slid a larger spoonful into his mouth.

Mouth too full to speak he looked at her questioningly. 

“Let me feed you, then.” 

Shrugging, he allowed it. By the time he had done both feet he was feeling very sick to his stomach. Although his capacity had expanded, ice cream with Chinese takeaway on top was still enough to set his stomach roiling. Or rolling.

Emily snuggled into him and kissed the side of his lips, sucking a little at the grease there. For some reason she was absolutely hot as hell for him. Watching him huff and puff his way through &#8211; what was for him &#8211; double his normal expanded portion and watching his breathing grow more and more shallow, eyes slitting, had her wetting her panties. Walking in and seeing him bloated and full had been enough to set her off, but this &#8211; this had been amazing. 

Growling in pleasure he turned his head and kissed her back. She wondered how long he would ignore his appetite and the results. For one so neurotic about his weight he was sure letting himself go. His 30s were tight, also filled but his slightly fuller ass. Perhaps it was because his metabolism was no longer accustomed to even normal portions, but he had packed on quite a bit of weight in the last month. 

She hadn’t been bold enough to suggest a weigh in, but his belly could no longer be tucked into the waistband, and stuck out about two inches, gradually succumbing to gravity before arcing up to meet his navel, which was entombed in an incredibly soft pad of fat, making it look deeper and wider. She had discovered she loved seeing him in white and grey shirts the most because it highlighted his growing bulge and deepening navel.

As she deepened the kiss she placed her hand on his belly but he winced and jerked away. 

“Don’t,” he half begged, half commanded. His member was straining his jeans still, she noticed, so obviously he didn’t mind that much. Ignoring him, she rubbed a circle around his navel, where the majority of fat had deposited itself. Although he tried to squirm away he just stiffened even more, his breathing growing ragged.

The innocent expression of wonder on her face was the only thing that kept him from lashing out and backing off. There was no disgust or malice in her look. Merely a delighted sort of fascination that coupled with her touch was sending him into a frenzy. He knew his belly was bloated &#8211; he could feel it straining at his trousers. When she reached down, her thumb briefly hooking into his navel, he bit her lip lightly to keep from jerking in response. 

He was looking at her with such intensity she felt her breath leave her in a rush, and no matter how fast she breathed she couldn’t seem to get enough air. His huge hand came around to cup her breast, rolling the tight nipple between his fingers. This time a full fledged moan escaped her lips and she moved down to his button. Instead of the loose fabric of a month ago, she felt his full, plushly padded belly press into her fingers. 

She had to actually dig under the fat just a little to reach the button. Tugging at the taut material, it tried to seep between her fingers, making the work difficult. She hadn’t realized he was getting this porky, although part of it was probably that he was leaning forward, grabbing her ass. He moaned in response against her lips and jerked a little, quivering. She could feel his gut move and she wrapped her legs around him, biting his neck. Now his middle was pressing in between her open legs and she bucked against him, throwing her head back, reveling in the sensation.

It seemed to break him and he wrenched her into the air, grinding his lips into her. Throwing her onto the bed he stripped off his clothes in a frenzy while she did the same.

Shoving her lightly into the bed he crawled slowly on top of her &#8211; it would have looked incredibly sexy and dangerous 15 pounds ago, but now it just made her moan and arch. His tummy, heavy with his indulgences and jiggling of its own accord bunched as he drew his knee up, then bulged the other way as he moved the other leg. 

Lowering himself to her his gut accidentally brushed her curls, causing her to wrap her legs around him tightly, the fat squishing down to partially cover her. Eyes rolling back she dug her fingers into his shoulders. Bemused &#8211; and too horny to care &#8211; he gently worked her to readiness. He didn’t want her first time to hurt, no matter how much it hurt him to wait. 

Fortunately she was one of those lucky women who didn’t seem to have too much trouble with her first time, and as they lay replete in each other's arms she caressed his belly. During her climax she had grabbed both sides, a full double handful and jiggled it, screaming out his name. Now he struggled not to push her away. Not that it was unpleasant, quite the opposite, but it was making him feel incredibly self conscious. When he told her she snorted and kissed him hard enough to get his little soldier stirring again; it was like he was a teenager again. 

“If you haven’t realized I like you however you are, then nothing I say will make any difference.”

“If I hadn’t let myself go it would have been better for you,” he insisted. He had gradually gotten tired, his arms unused to the added strain, and he had been forced to rest his hips and belly on her. He ignored the fact that this had sent her into shudders, eyes rolling back as she bucked her hips into him. 

Rolling her eyes, this time in exasperation, Emily smiled and rolled on top of him, straddling his hips. Playing with his belly, pushing it side to side and kneading, it she kissed his collar bone. “What can I do to make you believe me?”

“Nothing,” he grumbled, face flushing. Head in the pillows, chin pressing into his neck to look at her his tiny double chin was more apparent. He could feel his fat envelope her fingers and he gritted his teeth, struggling with the dual emotions he was experiencing. When she leaned down she kissed just below his navel, her breasts were pleasantly sweaty against him. Nibbling around she sucked a little, then moved down to kiss his shrinking head, which bobbed in thanks, making her squeal in delight. He was staring at her through slitted, guarded eyes. 

“Aren’t you supposed to be the one reassuring me? I thought I was the virgin here. It doesn’t matter. I will just have to…convince you,” she said with a playful smile as her eyes disappeared over the curve of his belly.

“Oh, I’d like to see you tr-” He gasped, body going rigid as his hands grabbed the sheets.

(Continued in Post 17 of this thread)


----------



## Raider X (Mar 13, 2008)

I would like for the woman in this story to gain some weight too! What's good for the goose is good for the gander!


----------



## berlin-girl (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! the story´s SOOOOOOOO cute! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/love008.gif
thanxxx for writing MORE *devilish grin* & http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/char013.gif


----------



## Ichida (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol true! I have been toying with the notion...I just find it rather trite and inevitable sometimes...like the "Happily ever after"...I figured it might come across that way.

I also look at it realistically - its not as if Brian is going berserk eating, he is really just easting the way someone her age would eat - and her metabolism is certainly revved higher as a 21 year old than his mid thirtys!

Good suggestion though - any one else have any thoughts on it?


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 14, 2008)

Your story is sooo erotic. I looove it. Just a suggestion, have him workout so is stamina is equal to the weightgain. Also, being a butt person, (you know where i am going with this) due to the weight training, describe is butt and thighs getting big and juicy so that she can't resist it. However, I think she shouldn't gain weight just yet. Can't weight until the next Chapter:wubu:.


----------



## FreneticFang (Mar 17, 2008)

wow....

Send me this guy. *steals him from story*

It's very well written. and gods he's dreamy <3


----------



## Ichida (Apr 1, 2008)

*Chapter 4 - Final Chapter*

He had discovered a new weakness.

Ice cream bars. It was amazing how many he could pack down at a single sitting. Since their first time together things had changed &#8211; nothing was said about his weight gain but he stopped griping and she stopped pushing. Even so, he continued to belly up, albeit slower since he started hitting the gym.

As the heat of summer hit and their first year anniversary rolled around, it was a given she would no longer be moving out. In fact, she had taken over grocery shopping. Brian had never seen so much junk food in his life, even as a child. It was impossible to avoid it, and he was too weak not to have a taste once his eyes caught sight of it. Opening up the fridge there were baked goodies and fatty processed cheeses, chocolate syrup and who knew what else. The freezer was worse, bulging with ice cream, freezies and &#8211; heaven help him &#8211; ice cream bars. The cabinets were piled high with cookies, cakes and other snacks.

It was the ice cream bars that were the worst. Whenever he grew bored he opened up the freezer and they beckoned so sweetly, so irresistibly. He had learned he only liked them fresh out of the freezer, cold and firm. As soon as they started to melt he hated them. So his trips into the kitchen grew more frequent. Emily soon noticed a change as well. Instead of getting it himself he had started to ask her. He would slouch comfortably on the couch, grinning, a smudge of chocolate on his lip. Even as she thought about it, she heard his voice. 

“Hey, babe, want to grab me a &#8216;bar if you're in the kitchen?” he asked, deep voice hopeful.

Rounding the corner, his request in hand she stopped, shocked. She hadn’t really looked looked at him in a few weeks. Somehow her muscular, fairly chubby man had &#8211; well, blown up. Standing there she eyed him in profile. Muscular arms cupped his belly, seemingly unconsciously.

His belly pooched heavily over the elastic waistband of his shorts, completely dwarfing the band in a soft cascade of fat. Rolling forward it overflowed over the tops of his thighs, gravity making it rest heavily. Although she couldn’t see it clearly from this angle his belly was cradled between his meaty, muscular thighs. 

“What’s the matter, babe?”

Twisting to look at her his paunch torqued, creating a deep line above his distended middle. He had stopped wearing shirts again, and his belly button beckoned enticingly. Wrenching her eyes up to meet his she felt a huge flush flood her face, neck and chest.

“What are you lookin’ at?” he growled, heaving himself from the couch and sauntering over to her. His dark eyes bored into hers.

“N-Nothing, I just noticed, I mean I was just thinking -“ She cut off as he suddenly bumped his rotund middle into her, pushing her into the wall and cutting off her breath.

“Noticed what?” Brian growled archly, pushing his permanently bloated middle into her. He could feel it mold to her body, the excess flowing out slightly to cup her sides. Her eyelids fluttered , eyes rolling up slightly. He grinned, pinning her arms above her head with one hand and skillfully removing the wrapper with his spare hand and teeth. 

Emily moaned slightly, his belly and hand holding her up, for her knees would surely be buckling by now. He polished off the sandwich except for the last bite, which he slid between her parted lips. One by one he made her lick his fingers, his dark eyes blazing. Nipping at her neck he chuckled, the sound reverberating through his chest and belly.

“Noticed me? Noticed this?” He pulled back slightly, grabbing his butterball in both hands and shaking it.

She stared at him, so turned on she could barely think. This was new &#8211; ignoring his weight, accepting it &#8211; that was the norm. Sure she played with his weight now and then, but this &#8211; wow. Suddenly she realized why he liked watching her take care of herself. It was hot. His belly sagged between the hold he had on his thick love handles. Releasing his hold it slumped back into place heavily and he ran his hands along his meaty sides sensually. 

Her eyes were locked onto his hands, he was pleased to see. It had taken a lot of nerve to try this out. The preparation had been easy &#8211; and enjoyable. He was a glutton at heart.

“Do you like it? This belly, so fat, so soft…feel it.” His voice was husky as he pulled her hands onto it. She latched on like a drowning victim, eyes closed, lips parted. Brian grinned, skimming his hands across her shoulders and down her sides.

“You know what I found a few weeks ago?” he asked gently, hands caressing her hips. 

She gave an incoherent mumble. Leaning close he kissed her forehead. “You’re computer. On.” 

Her cheek was next. “A few screens were up.” 

Her eyes flew open. Her other cheek.

“I knew what you wanted - but I didn’t know that you knew exactly what you wanted.” 

Her nose, lips soft lips caressing. “You don’t just tolerate this gut, or even like it. You love it. It makes you hot, doesn’t it?”

She didn’t answer, staring at him almost fearfully. His brows lowered slightly then he smirked. 

“You like this, even the words turn you on.”

“I &#8211; don’t know what you mean,” she managed, ardor cooled somewhat. His predatory grin was not encouraging. 

“So this &#8211; belly, paunch, this fat gut that jiggles and hangs there. This distended tub of jelly doesn’t turn you on?”

She stared at him and he laughed, a deep throated sound that sent shivers down her spine.

“Come now &#8211; you can’t fool me, Emily. I’ve loved you for too long to know nothing about you.”

Pulling off her shirt he nuzzled her neck. His hands spanned her hips and with a sudden move he cupped her own belly, which had slowly softened over the last few months. Stifling an inadvertent moan, she swayed towards him. 

His calloused fingers played with the fat cushioning her navel.

“Ever think that maybe I want a piece of the fun?” he demanded, frowning in mock ferocity.

Unbuckling her jeans he tightened it two holes, back to where it was a year ago and a glossy grove had been rubbed into the leather. Still incapable of speech she licked her lips, unsure. Spinning her to face the wall he pulled her into his oversized middle and slid the jeans below her navel, gently lifting the pot at the same time. Releasing it, it bounced and pooched over the edge of her jeans. She could hear him growl in approval and she groaned, hands reaching behind her to grope at him. 

“No more games &#8211; no more pretense. I like who I am &#8211; you convinced me. Remember when you said you would?”

She giggled and turned her face into him.

“I want you to like you. You seem to have been a little self conscious lately, avoiding me.” 

Turning her to face him he scowled down at her. 

“And so I thought, &#8216;why would your fiancé want to avoid you?”

“I haven’t &#8211;“ Her eyes widened and she looked at him. Sinking to one knee he let his belly slip down to snug against his one leg.

He looked up at her and his dark brows lifted, his white teeth flashing. “Emily, will you be my wife?”

Tackling him backwards she shrieked, raining kisses on him. “Yes, yes, yes!” 

Laughing, he lay back, breathless. “I think you should take your future hubby to bed.”

As they stumbled and groped their way down the hallway Brian looked down at her seriously. “Hey, have you ever noticed how hubby and chubby are almost the same?” 

Grinning, he kicked the door shut behind them.


----------



## Risible (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice, Ichida! The pacing, the rhythm, the dialog, the story - everything was great!


----------



## Ichida (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Undine (Jun 21, 2008)

/sigh
That was hot. And extremely well-written. Just all-around wonderful.


----------



## Observer (Jun 23, 2008)

OK - after insertion of post connectors and format correcting this story gets a bump back to the top


----------

